# Magneto or not



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

Was wandering if my 51 8 n has a magneto, it has a front facing distributor and a coil on top so does it have a mag or not, don’t know about the old four cylinder flat heads, I like working on my 440 roadrunner 69


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

What is a '518'? Lots of brands out there but if it has a coil and distributor, it don't have a mag.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello again Dmartin,

Your tractor has a coil, points, and distributor for spark. No magneto.


----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> What is a '518'? Lots of brands out there but if it has a coil and distributor, it don't have a mag.


1951 8 n is what 51 8 n stands for


----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello again Dmartin,
> 
> Your tractor has a coil, points, and distributor for spark. No magneto.


Thanks I appreciate it


----------

